# Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?



## Ru3bo (15. Dezember 2018)

*Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zur Menge der Kühlflüssigkeit. Gibt es eine Faustregel wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit benötigt wird oder lässt es sich nur Anhand der Komponenten erschätzen?
Danke für die Antworten
Ruebo


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Kommt drauf an. Für meinen alten Loop bestehend aus einem ca. 150ml fassenden AGB, einem Heatkiller IV Pro, einem Magicool Copper Radiator III 360mm, einem Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 240mm und einem EK Vector RTX2080 hats knapp über einen Liter gebraucht. 
Mit dem MO-RA3 420 und ohne den ST30 liege ich bei ca. 2,4L. 

Hängt halt in erster Linie von den verwendeten Komponenten, der Schlauchlänge und der Größe des AGBs ab.


----------



## SpatteL (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ohne zu wissen, welche Komponenten eingesetzt werden (sollen) kann man dazu nix sagen.
Die Spanne geht von 500ml(kleiner Kreislauf mit kleinem AGB) bis zu mehreren Litern(großer Kreislauf mit großem AGB).


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Bei mir brauche ich intern für 240 + 420 + CPU/GPU-Kühler und 250ml AGB an die 700ml.
Mit dem Mora 360 zusammen sind es an die 2,1 Liter.


----------



## Ru3bo (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Komponenten sind bei mir: 2x 420x144x60mm Rad, 250ml AGB, CPU- und GPU-Block + Schläuche, Länge kann ich nicht genau sagen, da es noch in Planung ist.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Falls du Fertigmischung nimmst kannst mit 1 Liter rechen und ggf. noch mit destilliertes Wasser ausgleichen.
Aber ich denke du wirst bei 1 Liter noch was übrig haben.

Oder kaufst halt 2 Liter.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ich empfehle da zwei Liter der AquaComputer Double Protect Ultra-Fertiglösung in klar... Oder halt irgendeiner anderen Fertiglösung. Hauptsache klar und nicht nur rein destilliertes Wasser. Von farbigen Lösungen rate ich ab, das schmonzt einem nur die Kühlstrukturen zu.

Ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen dass andere durchsichtige Kühlmittel mit Farbe oder gar Pastel-Fluids harmloser sind wie DP Ultra - und naja, so sah mein Heatkiller IV nach nicht mal fünf Monaten mit DP Ultra in grün aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war noch mit Mayhems Ultra Clear-Schlauch - der eigentlich als nicht sonderlich problematisch gilt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Der ist aber schmutzig... meiner sah mit gelben DP-Ultra nach 1 Jahren und 9 Monate nicht so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaut habe ich Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Keine Ahnung wieso der Kühler so schnell so dreckig war. 

Naja, jedenfalls nutze ich deshalb mittlerweile nur noch DP Ultra klar. Ist das preiswerteste Fertiggemisch und gilt eigentlich als unproblematisch. 
Ich nutze seit geraumer Zeit eh EK ZMT-Schlauch, da könnte ich selbst pinkes Fluid nehmen... 

Habe aber schon seit einiger Zeit überlegt welches Fluid du nimmst. Hätte auch auf DP Ultra biergelb getippt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Die gelbe Farbe scheint nicht so schlimm oder kräftig zu sein.
Natürlich können andere Farben auch andere Inhaltsstoffe mit beinhalten.

Hatte mich selbst gewundert das bei mir sich keine Weichmacher abgesetzt hatten.
Habe dazu auch mein Filter zerlegt und gereinigt, aber darin war auch kaum was enthalten.

Mir ist diese Kühlflüssigkeit schon auf Laminat und sogar auf Teppich drauf gelaufen und hat nichts verfärbt.
Ich habe sogar vorgestern mein Kühler zerlegt weil ein Interessent den gelben Fleck bemängelt hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der war zwar schon hartnäckiger da er eingetrocknet war, aber ich habe ihn doch recht schnell weg bekommen.


----------



## Ru3bo (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Nochmal ne Frage: Macht es Kühltechnisch einen großen Unterschied zwischen 420x144x60mm und 420x144x45mm? Natürlich bräuchte man für einen dicken Radiator eine höhere Drehzahl um Luft durch den Radiator zu bekommen als bei einem Dünneren.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Mehr Fläche bringt mehr als mehr dicke.

Ich würde nicht  über 30mm verbauen, da dann die Lüfter langsamer laufen können.
Bau dir falls notwendig einen Mora extern dran, davon wirst du mehr haben als mehrere interne Radiatoren.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

In meine 300er Vespa habe ich 2,5 Liter Motorex G30 gekippt. Die Wasserpumpe liegt bei der Maschine unter den Radiatoren und der Ausgleichsbehälter noch über den Radiatoren.

Kann man Motorex G30 eigentlich auch inne Wasserkühlung beim PC kippen ? Ich habe noch einen halben Liter übrig


----------



## SpatteL (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Wenn das Zeug ähnlich wie das von BASF(also Glysantin) ist, dann kannst du das im Verhältnis 1:10-20 sicher verwenden.
Der halbe Liter reicht da aber auch noch mal für 5-10l Gemisch, also leer bekommst du die Flasche so auch nicht.


----------

